# Elderberry propagation??



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know if it's possible/advisable to start new elderberry plants by rooting cuttings from mature bushes? I'd like to start some, and can take cuttings from bushes in the mountains near my Mom's place, which would be easier/less expensive than ordering plants from a nursery. Thanks,

Jan in Co


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Check out Burnt Ridge Nursery.... www.burntridgenursery.com in WA. They have a blue elderberry and a red elderberry 2 year old plants for $4-5 dollars plus they have elderberry bushes...some only $3.50. I've had very good luck ordering from them in the past and they have plants that are very uncommon. In fact, I have 2 currants, grapes, a small linden tree, etc. coming the end of this month. They have a free catalog upon request. As far as the wild ones....my guess would be that either find a small tree that you can dig up without hurting it or plant elderberry seeds in the fall into a pot and let it sit out all winter to mimic winter conditions. If you are going to dig one up get it done as soon as you can dig the ground and then be sure it is kept wet after you plant it.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Ann! I ordered some of the black elderberries today. Those were the ones I really wanted, as they are supposed to have more goodies in them to help fight virus, etc. Thanks again. Jan in Co


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I have some seeds if you want to try that.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

if your mom has black elderberry bushes, then she almost certainly has baby elderberry bushes around them that you could dig up and bring home. That's how I got mine- I transplanted 10 mini bushes (sizes varied from 3' to 6' tall). Oh, and all 10 fit in a Ford Aspire. Free is always better than cheap.


----------



## Yellow Creek (Nov 15, 2007)

This link may give you some information. 

http://www.backyardgarden.info/elderberry.php

I've also had luck with bending a low branch to the ground and then covering as much as possible with soil leaving a few leaf buds at the end exposed to the air. Keep everything well watered. Then in the Fall when the parent plant goes dorment check for rooting and if successful cut away from the parent plant and move to where you want.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the offer of seeds, and the info on sites, etc. Unfortunately, My Mom DOESN'T have any elderberries, but they grow in the mountains near her. We used to pick them when I was a teen. I wouldn't be able to root a branch and go back later to dig it up, either. I did order some, and might for kicks, try cutting some branches and see if they will root for me. It's in a national forest, I think, actually, so I probably can't get away with digging up any starts! Jan in Co


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

My gosh, spreading/ propagating elderberries is as easy as tossing them on the ground almost! Just pull up any shoots around the parent plant, wrap the roots in wet newspaper and take them home with you. Plant in the sun and watch them spread. They get massive and have tons of fruit in the sun. Beware the birds- they love them. One year I tied cheesecloth around each big head of berries on one bush just so I could have a few for myself! The local ones here are the black ones and I use them to make elderberry tincture for the flu and other viruses- good stuff. They grow all over my farm and we make sure never to cut them down if we don't absolutely have to. 

If they are growing in the national forest then they are growing elsewhere local too. Look in ditchlines by the road, along fence rows, under the edge of taller trees etc. Birds drop the seeds everywhere.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Jan in CO said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible/advisable to start new elderberry plants by rooting cuttings from mature bushes? I'd like to start some, and can take cuttings from bushes in the mountains near my Mom's place, which would be easier/less expensive than ordering plants from a nursery. Thanks,
> 
> Jan in Co


Saw you ordered some already, but they ARE super easy to root. They can be rooted directly where you plan to plant them or several in a pot. Just cut pencil size pieces about 6 inches long and stick in the soil and keep soil moist (keep in light shade). They root very fast. So even when you get the ones you ordered planted and growing, you can double/triple the amount you have every year.


----------

